# Why You Should NOT Buy Local Desi PSUs - A Visual Guide



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

This my 1yr 2mt old Local Crap PSU. Last night it went kaput... I booted my machine and after showing the screen of Windows loading the display switched off. Tried hard resetting, but everytime the same results; display shuts down after loading window. I had just read a PSU guide on this forum a day back, and i thought maybe it was a fault of my PSU. put my hand behind the fan, and it was spewing hot air, even though it had been on for only a few minutes. substituted it with a old PSU [Frontech] i had kept as a standby from my old PC, and the PC started up just fine. gonna buy a Corsair CX430V2 very soon.

This morning i opened up the PSU to see the state of affairs, and i was amazed. 

a visual tour for you guys:







The company: notice the jokes printed on the label...


I will never buy a local PSU from now on. I was lucky that none of my components were damaged.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 1, 2012)

^^^ should be an eye opener to many a folks. 
Btw one of the fat electrolytic capacitors has ruptured...burst open on the top, you can see the brown rusty smudge on top in the last pic.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

nope... its not That bad quality either.. thats just a mark.. dunno.

@Mods: can you change the setting so that the thumbnails can be seen?


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Even I had a doubt for these el- cheapo PSUs ruining the life of our high end components bought from our hard earned money, These power supplies must be thrown away from the market, but still 

If branded power supplies can give their parts in lesser prices then what they are actually right now at the price level, A budget user may consider buying them,

Its like a user tries to get to buy a low end graphic card which would be cheaper than branded Corsair 420CX 

But after he realizes that graphics are just for the pleasure the main PSU will kill the motherboard instead, where the F*@$ will you plug your card afterwards... 
It was an eye opener and made me realize that even I will buy better PSUs next time when assembling them  thank you -_- 
your picture for the label didn't opened 
this one "The company: notice the jokes printed on the label...digit_0007.JPG"


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 9, 2012)

its opening okay on my phone....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

Opened in my laptop too, probably the link is fine.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Local PSU no no then which ones? The ones from US who don't have proper service in India!!! I will give points to PSU who has proper service center in India. I don't want to send the unit out of India for repair/replacement.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2012)

"Desi" PSU cos have service centers in the Desh. what they dont have is quality. Read the Blacklist thread on which ones to avoid.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

Really an eye opener, I'm also using the PSU that came with my Zebronics cabinet and will be moving over to Corsair or Cooler Master. What do you think anout these "along-the-cabinet" psu from zebronics?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

zebronic is okay amongst desi psu... 

i used to use a frontech 350W.. its still running strong. it has pretty good build and PCB material. components are okayish.. cant say about real power delivery.

btw, go for Corsair or seasonic


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a modder and have installed 2 strips of 4 led's. I had to cut through the original wiring but made proper insulation. From a  few days back, my psu sometimes make a shrill sound, like from regular electronics. but when I put my pc on sleep and wake it, the sound is gone, does this indicate a problem with the psu?


----------



## Myth (Nov 17, 2012)

System config ? 
The shrill sound could be psu fan revving up.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

CPU: Intel i3-2100
mobo: Intel DH61WW
Ram: 2x2GB
GPU: msi nvidia 8400GS (overclocked) 
HDD: seagate 500gb


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm a modder and have installed 2 strips of 4 led's. I had to cut through the original wiring but made proper insulation. From a  few days back, my psu sometimes make a shrill sound, like from regular electronics. but when I put my pc on sleep and wake it, the sound is gone, does this indicate a problem with the psu?



if your PSU is still in warranty, you just blew it. Now if it blows, you left with a Rs. 450 brick, considering none of your other components get fried. 

the PSU in my pics, the Krypton sh!t, used to emit awful revving up sounds when starting up.. a few clumps and slap on the side used to stabilize it.


----------

